# Ladies Cartier watch wanted



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*Ladies Cartier watch wanted*


View Advert


Hi folks,

I want to buy a present for my wife so a ladies Cartier watch is what I am after.

Preferably Tank, but I will consider other options.

Thanks.

Dimitar




*Advertiser*

mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£750.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

